# Serverzusammenstellung im Rack!



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2015)

Nachdem ich mein Vorhaben im letzten Jahr aus div. Gründen etwas vernachlässigt habe, bin ich nun wieder dabei mir einen neuen Server anzuschaffen. Wir haben einen kleinen Serverschrank, wo ich noch Platz für ein 2U Gehäuse bzw. Einschub hätte.

Folgende Dinge hab ich mir schnell rausgesucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil gefällt mir nicht, ich benötige aber eines mit Lüfter nach hinten, nicht nach oben. Des Weiteren weiß ich nicht, ob die CPU inkl. Lüfter passt. Im Moment habe ich einen i7 1st Generation mit 16GB RAM, die RAM Ausnutzung ist bei konstant 100% und der Server wird träge.

Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows Server 2012 R2 zum Einsatz mit Microsoft SQL Server 2008. Auf dem Server soll SQL laufen mit einer Datenbank die ca. 12GB groß ist und ggf. noch eine Datenbank mit knapp 8GB RAM.

Der alte i7 wird dann als Exchange Server genutzt, der hier zusammengestellte soll dann als #1 Server in der Kanzlei fungieren. Ich weiß nicht ob es Sinn macht 2x 16GB Speicher zu nehmen und ob für meine Bedürfnisse wirklich ECC zwingend erforderlich ist. Aufgrund der Datenbanken will ich keine 16GB RAM, dann läuft der Server auch gleich wieder im Limit.

Vllt. hat ja einer von euch eine Empfehlung für ein Netzteil? Anderes Mobo? Muss es ein XEON sein oder kann es auch ein i7 4th Gen sein?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die 'consumer' Version der neuen Haswell angeschaut ... 
ArrayDiese CPU würde 339,00 EUR kosten und scheinbar schneller sein, als die Xeon Variante.

Macht es dann echt Sinn einen Xeon zu nutzen? Vorallem dürfte ja auch die Kühlung interessant sein, schlussendlich ist das nur ein kleines Gehäuse.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Die CPU ist viel zu teuer, da merkst Du niemals nen Unterschied zum c.a. 100€ günstigeren E3-1246v3 Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat auch ne Grafikeinheit und ist quasi identisch zum i7-4770, aber etwas günstiger. Ansonsten wäre der 1231v3 noch Mal günstiger, hat aber keine Grafikeinheit - der fällt daher weg. Oder kann der 1276 irgendwas besonderes, was du brauchst? 

Auch beim Board: kann das irgendwas, was ein 80€-Sockel1150-Board nicht kann? ^^  Mir fällt da nämlich jetzt auf den ersten Blick nichts auf...   wenn ein normales Board reicht, sparst Du halt locker 180€ UND noch dazu weitere 130€, weil du dann nämlich normales DDR3-RAM nehmen kannst, was für 32GB nur 240-260€ kostet. Bei normalen Boards geht ECC-RAM auch meines Wissens gar nicht, und bei dem Server-Board bin ich nicht sicher, ob das braucht oder ob da auch normales ginge. 


Das Netzteil: "Bronze" ist nicht so dolle, aber die mit wenig Nennleistung haben idR auch keine hohe Gesamteffizienz. Aa kann es aber sein, dass ein Silver oder Gold besser wäre, auch wenn es mehr Watt "hat" - das müsste man dann aber genau berechnen, ob es sich lohnt, ein 50€-Modell mit Gold-Label zu holen. Bei zB 3% Effizienzunterschied und unter der Annahme, dass du 8Std am Tag Last und 16 Std am Tag nur IDLE Verbrauch hast, wären das pro Jahr dann vlt 5€ Unterschied. Es gäb zB das Be Quiet System 7 mit 450W und "Gold"-Label für 50€. Und vlt macht es auch Sinn, eines mit abnehmbaren Kabeln zu nehmen - kostet dann aber eher 60-70€ bei guter Effizienz. Wegen des Lüfters: an sich haben die ATX-Netzteile IMMER den Ausfluss nach hinten, aber halt AUCH reinsaugend oben/unten am Netzeil-Gehäuse. Was aber die Frage ist: passen denn überhaupt ATX rein? Laut alternate ja, aber das Gehäuse sieht eher nicht danach aus - vlt passen da ja nur diese Server-Netzteile (EPS) rein - kennst Du den genauen Formfaktor? Wenn es EPS sein soll und auch Effizienz, dann wird das unter 60€ eh nix, dann kannst du auch gleich das Sea Sonic SS-400L1U 400W, EPS12V, 1HE Servernetzteil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder (je nach HE) das Sea Sonic SS-400L2U 400W, EPS12V, 2HE Servernetzteil Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


Der Kühler: also, da finde ich zu dem Gehäuse zu wenig Infos... warum nicht zuerst den Box nehmen und dann mal schauen, wie viel höher ein Kühler sein dürfte, und dann halt einen passenden nachbestellen? Ich meine, der Box wäre um die 5cm - der Bir Shuriken wäre fast 6cm hoch. Aber der hier zB Scythe Kozuti (SCKZT-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  müsste definitiv passen, 4cm - der Lüfter ist "innen drin".  Oder dieser Noctua, 4cm https://www.alternate.de/Noctua/NH-...oduct/1040695?campaign=Kühlung/Noctua/1040695


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2015)

Erstmal danke für deine Worte, ich möchte halt ein System haben, was in der Form seine fünf Jahre ohne Probleme überlebt. 

Das Netzteil sieht mir kontraproduktiv aus, wie gesagt, ich benötige ein ATX Netzteil mit Belüftung hinten / vorne. Die meisten, bzw. fast alle!, Netzteile für Desktop PCs haben ja die Lüftung oben bzw. unten. Das von der verlinkte Servernetzteil wird mir mit dem Gehäuse, was ich wg. den Abmaßen ausgesucht habe, nicht passen. Google mal nach dem Gehäuse, wenn du Zeit hast. Du landest auf der Herstellerseite wo es eine .pdf mit Einbau Anleitung gibt. Da siehst du, dass es sich hierbei wohl wirklich um ein "ordinäres" ATX Netzteil handelt.

Bei CPU & Mobo bin ich ja relativ leidenschaftslos ... das Ding soll stabil und schnell sein, Intel GBit LAN ist schon nicht verkehrt. Ob ich jetzt für meinen "kleinen" Server ECC RAM benötige? 

Ich glaub es ja nicht.

Wie gesagt, der Server hat im Grunde geringe Anforderungen:

* Domain Controller 
* DNS & DHCP Server
* 15 Clients
* Netzwerkspeicher
* SQL Server mit 2 Datenbanken, 12GB & 8GB
* 24/7

Ggf. wird später noch ein DMS System implementiert ...


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2015)

Technischbedingt habe ich jetzt nicht so die Ahnung von den Exotischen CPUs,
aber dennoch, bei den Preisen würde ich doch mal noch die 2011v3 CPUs mit 6 Kernen in den Raum werfen, da ich dann doch schon denke, dass da Programme laufen werden, die auch deutlich von mehr Kernen profitieren


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Also, dann nimm den Xeon 1246v3 und ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz wie das Gigabyte H97M-UD3 

Selbst falls der i7-4790k nen Tick schneller ist, wäre der Xeon 100%ig mehr als schnell genug. Der i7 hat halt 11-12% mehr Takt, aber auch wenn die ca 12% voll umgesetzt würden, sind es eben nur 12%. Dann würde leistungstechnisch sogar eher der von Enisra angesprochene 2011-3 als Sockel Sinn machen, aber da sind die Boards und CPUs wiederum nochmal teurer, es gibt kein Board unter 170€, und du brauchst DDR4-RAM.

Hier: Intel Core i7-5820K und i7-5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  da gibt es ein Ranking mit Anwendungen (musst aber schauen, WELCHE das waren) - ein i7-4790K ist dann eben ca 11% schneller als der i7-4770 (der ist quasi identisch zum Xeon 1246), und der i7-5820K ist weitere 10% schneller - der kostet dann halt 390€, ein Board mind 180€ Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und 32GB DDR4-RAM kommen Dich ab ca 360€. Also 100€ mehr bei der CPU, 100€ mehr beim Board und 100€ mehr beim RAM als wenn du den Xeon 1246v3 nimmst, also 300€ Aufpreis. Im Vergleich zum i7-4790K eher "nur" 250€ Aufpreis. Und das für 10 bis 20% mehr Leistung FALLS Deine Anwendungen das unterstützen.

Also, ehrlich gesagt: da würde ich drauf verzichten, und falls es in 4-5 Jahren mal eng wird, bekommst du DANN für die gesparten 300€ plus dem Verkauf der alten Teile ein Kit aus neue CPU + Board + RAM, das sicher sogar stärker als das mit dem i7-5820K ist. 


Wegen des Netzteils: ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Rolle spielt, ob der Lufteinfluss nun oben/unten oder vorne ist. Das Netzteil wird sich da, auch wenn es an der Stelle vlt eng ist, schon genug Luft ansaugen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Computerbase Artikel, wobei der Dank eher privater Natur ist: im Ranking & Benchmark bei Spielen ist mein 2600K noch ziemlich gut dabei.  

Also ich hab mal gegoogled, MS SQL Server ist (noch?) nicht für sechs oder mehr Kerne optimiert, d.h. hier ist RAM immer noch der wichtigste Faktor.

Ich muss mir nochmal die Tests von der c't raussuchen bzgl. "Server"-Mainboards. Unter uns, im aktuellen Server läuft halt auch ein 'consumer' Board von Asus, ohne Probleme in Verbindung mit einem Noctua Towerkühler.

Deine Tipps bzw. flachen Lüftern, vorallem der Noctua, waren übrigens auch gut Herb, mir war nur der Scythe als solches bekannt.


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2015)

Wieviel willstn ausgeben? 
Theoretisch könntest dir ja eigentlich dann auch gleich nen kleinen ProLiant oder so holen.


----------



## Chemenu (12. Februar 2015)

Wieso eigentlich nur eine SSD? Kein RAID für den Server?


----------



## Rabowke (12. Februar 2015)

Nein ... die SQL Datenbank wird 'zeitnah' in der Cloud gespeichert und Abends 21h erfolgt ein Backup ... so ist jedenfalls der aktuelle Server konfiguriert.

Ein Raid mit einer SSD macht IMO keinen Sinn ... natürlich wird noch eine ordinäre HDD verbaut auf der ein normales Backup gespeichert wird.

Davon ab, ich denke ich werd zu einem ordinären 'consumer mobo' greifen in Verbindung mit entweder einem Xeon oder doch i7 Devils Canyon, einfach wg. der Wärmeentwicklung und der damit reduzierten TDP. Als Lüfter wohl den von Herb empohlenen Noctua und Speicher ohne ECC, aber weiterhin 32GB.

Übrigens wg. dem HP Server: die Internetseite von HP zwecks ProLiant Server war gestern Abend nicht erreichbar. 

Ich hoffe, die Hosten ihre Webseite nicht auf eben solchen ...


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens wg. dem HP Server: die Internetseite von HP zwecks ProLiant Server war gestern Abend nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Hosten ihre Webseite nicht auf eben solchen ...



lol .. wohl perfekt erwischt 
Kann nur aus früheren Erfahrungen mit Kunden berichten, dass die ProLiant Server doch sehr zuverlässig waren.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2015)

Also deine Bachup Sicherungen finde ich eher schlecht.
Ein Server ohne Raid ist in meinen Augen kein Server in diesem Sinne. Da kannst du auch gleich einen ganz ordinären PC nehmen.

Speicherung in einer Cloud, wozu? Das macht die Sache bei einem Ausfall nur abhängiger. Zumal ich jetzt auch nicht weiß, in was für eine Cloud, Systemintern, Externe Auslagerung?

Bei ca. 15 Clients, wie Hoch ist bei euch der Datendurchsatz, wie Hoch die Frakmentierung der Datenbank? Kümmert sich ein System Admin darum, also zumindest für die SQL Datenbank, damit die Rund läuft?

Also ich würde da zumindest:
Die 512 GB SSD in 2* 256GB Umwandeln. Daraus einen vernünftigen Raid 1 machen. Da hast du schon mal sofort die Sicherheit falls eine Platte ausfällt, und ihr könnt sofort weiterarbeiten.
Bei deinen kleinen GB was da in der SQL ist könntest du sogar noch weiter gehen und das in 4 Platten aufteilen und ein Raid 5 aufbauen. So hast du Sicherheit und auch noch höheren Datendurchsatz.
Den Exchange Server kannst du da auch gleich mitlaufen lassen. Null Problemo. Bei nur 15 Clients kommt das ganze noch nicht mal zum Husten.
Aber ohne mindest Raid 1 liefe bei mir gar nichts. Das jammern kommt nämlich erst, wenn es mal passiert.
Das obligatorische Backup, irgendwann abends auf eine Externe ist klar. Die Cloud kannst du vergessen, muss dann nicht sein.
Wichtig ist noch das Mainboard. ich meine damit, wie sieht es da mit dem Raid Controler aus. Habe mich da jetzt nicht mit dem Mainboard befasst, aber ein guter Controler nimmt der CPU viel Leistung ab.
Ansonsten einen Zusatz Raid Controler kaufen.
Vergiss auf jeden Fall das Windows Software Raid, das ist etwas für Home Spielereien, aber hat in einem Produktivem Firmen Server nichts zu suchen.
Dein Speicher, 32GB sieht soweit ok aus. Kommt aber auch darauf an, wie eben die SQL programmiert worden ist. Mehr ist immer besser. Das kannst du dann bei der CPU sparen.

Wie Hoch euer gesamt Budget ist weiß ich ja leider nicht.
Ansonsten würde ich mich nämlich mal bei Dell oder HP umsehen. Da bekommst du Recht gute Lösungen, was aber das wichtigste ist, du kannst dort auch gleich einen Vor Ort Service abschließen.
Sollte mal etwas ausfallen an Hardware, bekommst du sofort Ersatz.
Also in meinen Augen ist das wichtig, auch sind da gleich die richtigen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Wie ist das überhaupt in der Praxis bei nem Raid1 ? Wenn die eine ausfällt, bekommt man dann einen Hinweis, dann schaltet man das RAID ab und arbeitet mit der noch funktionierenden weiter, als habe es nie ein RAID gegeben, bis man dann wieder eine neue Zweit-HDD/SSD hat, um erneut ein Raid1 einzurichten? Oder muss man quasi umgehend eine zweite neue SSD/HDD einbauen, weil man sonst nicht weiterarbeiten kann?


----------



## Chemenu (13. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie ist das überhaupt in der Praxis bei nem Raid1 ? Wenn die eine ausfällt, bekommt man dann einen Hinweis, dann schaltet man das RAID ab und arbeitet mit der noch funktionierenden weiter, als habe es nie ein RAID gegeben, bis man dann wieder eine neue Zweit-HDD/SSD hat, um erneut ein Raid1 einzurichten? Oder muss man quasi umgehend eine zweite neue SSD/HDD einbauen, weil man sonst nicht weiterarbeiten kann?



RAID1 hat nur einen Zweck: Ausfallsicherheit.
D.h. das System sollte natürlich eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben aber ganz normal weiterlaufen bis man die defekte Platte austauscht (evtl. verminderte Leserate).
Je nach Controller kann man dann die defekte Platte sogar im Betrieb austauschen (hot swap).


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> RAID1 hat nur einen Zweck: Ausfallsicherheit.
> D.h. das System sollte natürlich eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben aber ganz normal weiterlaufen bis man die defekte Platte austauscht


  DAS wäre ja das wesentliche. Wenn man erst weiterarbeiten könnte, nachdem man eine Ersatzplatte eingebaut hat, wäre es ja ähnlich blöd wie beim Ausfall einer einzelnen nicht-Raid-HDD.


----------



## Batze (14. Februar 2015)

Das kommt eben immer auf den Kontroller an. Deshalb bevorzuge ich da auch lieber Externe als die Teile die im Board verbaut sind, jedenfalls wenn es um Server geht.
Soll aber nicht heißen, das spezielle Server Boards nicht auch gute Kontroller haben können.
Denn eines sollte klar sein, ein Server hat auch als Hauptaufgabe dafür zu sorgen, das man so viel Sicherheit bekommt wie möglich.
Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn in einer Firma der Server ausfällt, und sei es nur für 1 Stunde.
1 Stunde Ausfall in einem Büro wo die Leute 8 Stunden am Rechner arbeiten kann Katastrophale folgen haben.
Vom eventuellen Datenverlust wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.
Habe ich nämlich alles schon hinter mir.


----------

